# Peritoneal drain



## lilo06 (May 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there is a specific code for drainage of "Air" in the stomach?  or would an unlisted code be appropriate.


----------



## preserene (May 27, 2011)

Did you actually mean peritoneum or stomach.
It is understandable for' peritoneum drain", where in there may occur a necessity to remove the excessive air inflated during endoscpoy(laparocsopic procedures)- THIS IS CALLED PNEUMOPERITONEUM.  When this procedure of removal of excessive air from pneumoperitoneum needed, that drainage of air is done by* insertion of intraperitoneal canula or catheter for drainage temporarily*- code -49420.
For removal of the temporary cannula/catheter, you would have to use E/M code.

Does this imply some coding sense?!
Thank you


----------



## lilo06 (May 27, 2011)

yes that is it.  Thank you so much


----------



## lilo06 (May 27, 2011)

wait, 49420 has been deleted in cpt 2011?


----------

